# 2B1Ask1



## Mhd ibrahim fatal (Oct 23, 2020)

How i can become a hand shaker?


----------



## Winter (Oct 23, 2020)

Are you asking how to become a Freemason?  Your profile says you are located in Dubai.  I don't know of any regular lodges operating there other than military ones that you would not be able to access unless you were stationed there.  Freemasonry is not well liked in many predominantly Muslim countries because of the mistaken belief that Freemasonry is a Zionist organization.

A clandestine group in our midst


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 26, 2020)

Mhd ibrahim fatal said:


> How i can become a hand shaker?


There is no Freemasonry in the UAE.


----------

